# Know any NHL players?



## stratovani (Jul 1, 2007)

As I was coming home from work yesterday I started daydreaming and thinking about the past (don't worry, it doesn't affect my driving). I was thinking about how hockey is Canada's national sport, and I was wondering, how many of us know, or have known someone who made it to the NHL. I've only known one, Steve Kasper, former player and coach of the Boston Bruins, who was our paper boy back in St.Lambert, Que. in the early 70s. He was from a family of five boys and he lived across the street from us. I remember playing with him in the rink across the street, and he was decent, but no one had even an inkling that he would make it. It's really tough to make it in pro sports, so I give him all the credit in the world for having made it and turning in a decent career.

http://www.legendsofhockey.net:8080/LegendsOfHockey/jsp/SearchPlayer.jsp?player=10762


----------



## DUCK (Jul 4, 2007)

My cousin Alyn McCauley was and may again be in the NHL.:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## gramatica (Dec 3, 2007)

*Alyn*

I was just going to mention him!

He has got to be the most deserving guy around... wonder if he plays guitar!


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

Everett Sanipass is my cousin's ex. He used to play for Chicago. He was and still is phenomonal (sp?) But he hurt his knee and his career was cut pretty short. Really smart guy.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

I'm acquainted with Sidney Crosby (my father is involved in minor league hockey). He's a nice kid, very smart and down to earth. His parents raised him well.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Had a couple classes in high school with Brendan Shanahan when he played for the London Knights, and worked with a guy 5 years ago who was playing for the Knights and had been drafted by the Sharks. Can't remember his name though.

Shared a gig the other night with Jody Von, who is Don VanMassenhoeven's sister. She did a solo acoustic set but sang and played a couple tunes with us. She's got a great set of pipes!!! It was quite wild having a female voice singing with us.

Met Wayne Gretzky the summer he was drafted, but before he had played in the NHL. I played hockey with his cousins and he was in London visiting family.

Joe Thornton's cousin worked for me earlier this year. I fired him.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

Most of the Leafs at one time or another were at Apollo Effect gigs. The singer's wife works for MLS. All very nice guys. Even got to hang out a Steen's house for an evening.

And I went to grade school with Stephen Valiquette.

I think most Canadians know an NHL'er.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

iaresee said:


> Most of the Leafs at one time or another were at Apollo Effect gigs. The singer's wife works for MLS. All very nice guys. Even got to hang out a Steen's house for an evening.
> 
> And I went to grade school with Stephen Valiquette.
> 
> I think most Canadians know an NHL'er.



Heck, you can't shake a stick in a crowd of Canadians without hitting an NHL'er or someone who knows one.

One of my cousins played for the Moncton Golden Flames with Brett Hull in the late 80's (cousin was scouted by an NHL team, but was never was drafted because of an injury). My aunt told me my uncle used to fix cars with Jean Perron, the now former coach of the Canadiens and the Nordiques, when he lived down the block from their home in the early 80's. That uncle also used to work with Ray Bourque's dad. See what I mean?

PS. Esa Tikkanen used to hang out at one of the few Canadian-owned bars in Seoul when he was playing in the ALIH (Asia League Ice Hockey). I never met him, but a couple of my friends did.


----------



## BLUES FAN (Jul 25, 2007)

*A couple*

My brother coached Owen Nolan in peewee hockey .They won the All Ontario championship that year.

My son knows Nathan Horton through friends who played AAA hockey with him in Welland.He use to play road hockey with Nathan and his friends all the time.


----------



## Ophidian (May 22, 2006)

The only one I know is Jason Smith for the Flyers we went to school and played hockey together. He was such a good player when we were trying out for the number #1 team he didn't ever have to tryout for the team. I haven't talked to him in 4 or 5 years now.


----------



## gramatica (Dec 3, 2007)

*oooh! oooh!*

A friend's sister beat up Ken Linseman in grade school!

:sport-smiley-002:


----------



## Harvest (Oct 6, 2007)

My brother & I played minor hockey (atom & peewee) with Nick Tarnasky... current goon-on-call for Tampa. Funny thing is he scored about 100 goals a season until he got to junior (WHL) :wave:

A buddy of mine ran into Robyn Regehr in Revelstoke last spring. He was going sledding cause the Flames got kicked out in the first round last year.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

My friend's sister played for the womens' national team. She'd score 4 to 5 goals a game while playing in high school in a local boys' team.


----------



## Gunny (Feb 21, 2006)

(retired) Louis DeBrusk. Played with Rangers and Oilers. He went to school with my son; broke into the NHL as a 'goon' type player which is sad 'cos he was a decent player. I'm 6 ft tall and he's taller. Whenever I see him he addresses me as "mister". I always get a chuckle from that.


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

No, but my wife grew up with a homemade rink in her backyard for her big bro Al Pedersen (retired, Boston Bruins, Minnisota North Stars, 80's 90's). I have yet to meet the guy (he lives stateside, never visits).


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

DUCK said:


> My cousin Alyn McCauley was and may again be in the NHL.:smilie_flagge17:


My old teacher was related to or knew him... something like that I don't remember that was back in elementary school (6th or 7th grade). Can't remember her name though, I'll crack out the year books when I've got some spare time lol she got some of us autographs though.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

I know Sheldon Kennedy, his mom lives down the street from me, Pat Falloon (went to school with the Falloons) and Billy Derlago (went to school with him and his siblings too).


----------



## DUCK (Jul 4, 2007)

violation said:


> My old teacher was related to or knew him... something like that I don't remember that was back in elementary school (6th or 7th grade). Can't remember her name though, I'll crack out the year books when I've got some spare time lol she got some of us autographs though.


That would be my Aunt and his Mother, did you go to St. Joseph's in Gananoque?


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

DUCK said:


> That would be my Aunt and his Mother, did you go to St. Joseph's in Gananoque?


I went to Central in Prescott. I think her last name was Wyborn but I can't think of her first name and Google won't tell me lol just says Ms.


----------



## DUCK (Jul 4, 2007)

How long ago would that have been? Not quite sure who that would be, but my Aunt taught in Gan her entire career.

Let me know if you can think of a name.:food-smiley-004:


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Hah that's a nice little site. Worked well, I'm about 80% sure her name is Lorianne.


----------



## millenium_03 (Oct 11, 2007)

I use to go to school with Martin Biron.. the goalie !


----------



## gramatica (Dec 3, 2007)

*The Guitars Canada Gananoque Connection*

Not specifically hockey or guitar related, but I used to live on John Street in Gan! Twice!

And on Centre Street.

Don't ask why I am where I am now...


----------



## Midas (Dec 20, 2007)

Tie Domi and Belinda Stronach came to one of the shows i did this year (Cirque Avaia).

They were given the star treatment. Food served to their box and everything.

I didn't get to meet them even though I really really wanted a picture with Belinda. 

Thats my story.


----------



## High Skool Artist (Dec 1, 2007)

my aunt was taking down some wall paper for craig rivet's parents, but she didnt know it was them til my dad told her


----------



## crguitar411 (Dec 18, 2007)

I live in the same neighbourhood as Rod Brind'Amour's parents. I have seen Rod drive by but have not met him
I was at a party once, years ago, with Cam Neely...he had just been drafted ...am I that old? 
I had a fist fight in a locker room at a summer hockey school with a guy named Richard Hideau (sp?) ..he ended up playing for Buffalo.. and I did not 
I once watched Greg Adams smash a beer bottle over his head at a campsite party..... I used to shop at his parents sports store as a kid.... he was often in the store in the off season... a real jerk at that time. 
I went to school with a guy named Dan H. can not remember his last name but he played for the Canucks 
I played soccer against a fella named Robin Bowa... he was an NHL goon and the first and maybe still the only Indo Canadian to make it to the show... a real nice guy he is


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

About a decade ago Peter Worrell was a student in one of the classes I was teaching at CEGEP in Gatineau/Hull. Decent kid, but he would sleep through class because he has a game the night before (he was playing for the Hull Olympiques at that time) and class started at 8AM. At one point, I stopped him after class, and suggested that he needed to make up his mind about what was more important to him, school or hockey. He picked hockey and went on to the Nashville Predators and Florida Panthers. Not sure where he's at now, but I think he made a reasonable choice. More money than I'll ever make.


----------



## BigrockJamie (Jan 10, 2008)

Willie Mitchell was at a gig I was playing at in Port McNeill (his hometown) during the last strike. Very nice guy.:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Short Circuit (Mar 25, 2007)

I went to school with Marty McSorley, although he was 2 years ahead of me.He was always in the weight room. Actually for the 4 years I spent in High School 5 McSorley kids went through.
My wife taught Ray Emery when he was in public school

Mark


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2008)

Really don't know any pro's, but Eddie Shack
bought my wife a beer at the old Knob Hill Tavern
in the mid 80's (he was a part owner). We were
with a group that met for brews after playing
war games (paintball). He was fascinated by the
multi-coloured bruise on her arm.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

I used to be a summer goalie for Pat Verbeek and Dave Gagner back in the late 80's. Wouldn't go so far as to say we were good enough friends to go to each others weddings, but I'd let 'em shoot on me for an hour or so a couple times a week if they bought the beer afterwards. 

I also did a couple of photo shoots with Tom Barraso for Louisville goal sticks back when I was wee (late 70's/early 80's??) - when they were the first goalie sticks to be painted (the first ones were orange if you can remember that far back). Maybe I'll check and see if my parents still have a copy of one of the ads that was in The Hockey News way back when. 

Think the last time I strapped on the pads was for a pick-up game that my old neighbour and ex-Leaf/Oiler Stan Weir asked me play back 4 or 5 years ago.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I've met Morris Lukowich.

Who you say?

If you've followed curling for over 20 years you've probably heard of his brother Ed. I've met Ed too.

Although I'd have to say neither would probably recognize me, or know who I am. (Well Ed would have some idea if you told him my name.)

So as you can see--I don't exactly know him, but I have met him.


----------



## GibsonTay37 (Mar 31, 2008)

my brother's friend went to school with Ex-Ottawa Senators forward Mike Comrie, i never liked comrie because he couldn't score when he was a sen. 

GO SENS GO!:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I'm the love child of Gump Worsley. Does that count?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

My wife is cousin to Wayne. She actually skated with him on the famous back yard rink on a number of occasions.

Sadly the only times I've met him has been at the funerals of his Mom and Grandmother.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Milkman said:


> My wife is cousin to Wayne.



Wayne Cashman?


:smile:


----------



## stratovani (Jul 1, 2007)

Milkman said:


> My wife is cousin to Wayne.



Wayne Babych?

:smile:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Wayne is the only player that probably should have his NAME retired as opposed to just his number.

In addition to beng arguably the greatest player in history he's a genuinely nice guy and so is his dad.


The fact that we all know who I mean without mentioning his last name is significant.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

Brandon Shannahan (sp?) used to date one of the sisters that were giving swimming lessons to our sons at their farm just down the road from us . That was way back when he played for NJ Devils . He had a Mustang with NJ plates .


----------



## dirtdog (Oct 24, 2006)

Lots of Six Degrees stories here...I'll add a couple more.

One of my buddies from university days is good friends with Adam Foote - met him a few times. Decent guy. Met quite a few other NHLers through these guys. Gretzky included. 

I partied with Chris Chelios and Wendel Clark one night here in Ottawa. The three of us ended up with a bunch of hotties in a limo headed over to Hull and back over to the Chateau Laurier for the rest of the night with these hotties. 

Steve Yzerman's brother was in my high school home room in Gr. 13. He ended up dating a friend of my wife's years later. 

A friend from highschool was drafted and played with Minnesota for one season. He blew his signing bonus on a Nissan 300ZX and partied his ass off. Got cut and had to come back home and I got him a job in the retail building supply industry. 

A former colleague of mine is Steve McKenna's brother.

Larry Robinson had a cottage near where I grew up. He used to come into the local store on a fairly regular basis.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Wayne is the only player that probably should have his NAME retired as opposed to just his number.
> 
> In addition to beng arguably the greatest player in history he's a genuinely nice guy and so is his dad.
> 
> ...


So you're confirming it was Wayne Cashman...:smile:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

zontar said:


> So you're confirming it was Wayne Cashman...:smile:


Sorry, I'm not familiar with Wayne Cashman. Is he from Brantford?


----------



## GibsonTay37 (Mar 31, 2008)

what about Curtis Joseph? where do you think he would be on that list?


----------



## GibsonTay37 (Mar 31, 2008)

My dad grew up with Doug Bodger who ended his career with the Vancouver Canucks, and my uncle worked for Geoff Courtnall. Both of them were ex-Vancouver Canucks :smilie_flagge17:


----------

